# How to replace front side marker bulb on my 2005 A6



## dcheuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there a way to pop off the lens to get to the bulb or do you have to remove the plastic piece underneath the car to get to the bulb?
TIA,


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: How to replace front side marker bulb on my 2005 A6 (dcheuk)*

bump, actually I wanted to do the same...had the same question.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: How to replace front side marker bulb on my 2005 A6 (kaysid)*

If you guys are talking about the marker light in the bumper, then you have to insert a thin trim removal tool, or um butter knife in the gap between the rear of the light and the bumper and push in that little metal retaining clip and it pops out. Then remove the bulb and replace the light. Easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: How to replace front side marker bulb on my 2005 A6 (Kemer1)*

I take out the fog light grill, and reach up from there. Easy.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: How to replace front side marker bulb on my 2005 A6 (live2skate4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *live2skate4me* »_I take out the fog light grill, and reach up from there. Easy.

Huh...never knew that was even an option. Great tip!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: How to replace front side marker bulb on my 2005 A6 (Kemer1)*

Thanks Guys !! Appreciate the tips.


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: How to replace front side marker bulb on my 2005 A6 (live2skate4me)*

Speaking of...how do you take out the fog light grills? I tried over the weekend, and couldn't get them out


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: How to replace front side marker bulb on my 2005 A6 (TT_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT_Power* »_Speaking of...how do you take out the fog light grills? I tried over the weekend, and couldn't get them out

They just pop in. Take a screwdriver and pry them out on either side. they'll just pop right off. Piece of cake, no screws or anything like that.


----------

